# midnight commander



## xer (Jun 27, 2009)

hello

i use midnight commander installed from ports, obviously is installed in native OS language (ENG)

i'm interested to know how can is possible to 'force' the installation (or make/compile) to another language

thanx in advance to any1


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 27, 2009)

mc uses gettext for translations, the port doesn't have an option to turn it off.

By setting the LANG and LC_ALL environment variables you can tell gettext programs to use another language, 

For more information see chapter 23 if the FreeBSD handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/l10n.html


----------

